# Need sealed battery for JD4100



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm looking for a replacement battery for my JD 4100 machine.
Its a group 51 w/ 435 CCA but I'm not sure if the group 51 are all the same size. The reason for the replacement is because they are leak prone, and cause more harm than good. 
Looking for a sealed type battery, and have looked at Optima but they are to big. 

My Cub 3204 has a real nice sealed battery (looks exactly the same size), so worse case I will get another one for my JD...

Not sure what other sources and mfg are available to fit my 4100 based on its small size compartment...

ideas welcome...

Ducati996


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

OPTIMA® Batteries Expands Line to Fit Sport Compact Market  

MK Starting / Deep Cycle 

Hopefully these guys can help you out. My 4410 takes a group 22NF. Talk about odd ball. :tellyou:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere Battery line Chart 

Maybe you have seen this already but I figured the info. might be helpful for someone.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thank you Chief !! I had no idea Optima made a group 51 battery. Neither did Optima (nothing on website) or Local Auto Zone....I will keep trying....


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Thank you again Chief !! I finally found a group 51 from Optima !

pricey but worth it...I was tired of that leaky POS battery that was a time bomb waiting...the cap was always moist, and I hated having the thought of it sitting in my machine....

I'm giving the old battery a kick and a viking funeral !!!

Thanks again....nobody knew it even existed


Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad I was able to help out and it worked out! Let me know how you like the Optima battery and how well is works. I am thinking about buying one for my 4410. Mine takes a Group 22NF battery. Does the Optima battery still seem like it has the cranking power of the original battery? It should but you never know until you actually try it out.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

noticable more punch thats for sure...500 CCA compares to 435 as well...I just couldnt take the risk or thought of corrosion being most important..

Thanks again


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can't say as I blame you.....it was a good decision to replace it. Now I Optima will make a Group 22NF battery for me!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

If not Optima, what are the dimensions and CCA requirements? 

anything is better than the Deere battery correct?

Duc


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I found some AGM batteries that are the correct size and I am probably going to go with this. 

MK Starting / Deep Cycle 

I don't think it is the battery that is the problem. The problem is that the battery is mount directily against the trans. oil cooler and it get VERY hot and transfers this heat to the battery which in turn vent gas and electrolyte through the caps which gets drawn into the cooler and radiatior. It is a JD design defect. Easily fixed though. 

This battery exeeds the CCA requirements for my 4410. I just have to pry my wallet open. :smiles:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I found my POS JD battery being wet on the top during periods of rest in the garage. Sometimes with a charger ( automated) and sometimes just sitting....i remember i had a similar problem with a generic store bought battery for my older 125 cub cadet....
before it dawned on me the extent of what was happening, my tray and other cables were eaten away....Optima type batteries werent well known to me at that time, so I didnt have the option
I do now. the damage it can and will do is more than the price of a expensive optima or AGM battery IMO....
Slowly but surely I'm on a campaign to switch everything over to sealed non acid type batteries....did it on my bikes already, the cars are next....overkill I'm sure but once you see what that acid can do, you overreact real quick....

Ducati


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Those Optima batteries are nice.My son has one is his S-10 pick up.Reason is for the high powered stereo equipment.The kids claim there the only way to go with amps and all the Boom Boom stereo noise equipment they have.

My Cub Cadet has the sealed battery but my John Deere LX277 has the regular type.I have not used it to see if there will be a problem but.I have noticed it does not have a drain tube from the cap cover.Like my old LX178 had on the battery in it.I would hate to see it get corroded on the tray and surrounding area.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

hey johndeere fancy seeing you here as well !! 
I was eyeing my Cub's battery as a viable replacement if Chief
didnt tell me about Optima group 51 yellow top battery. 
My Cub 3204 has a 435cca group 51 but it looks sealed real good
with no way to add water....not sure if the 2000 series has the same?

i finally found the Optima yellow at Pep boys...no one else had it or carried it...it cost me $125 dollars  ouch.....but i had to do something quick before I was looking at more than $125 of acid eaten metal with all the trimmings !! the good thing I guess is I never have to sweat out the acid reflux ever again!!

Dont know why the group 51 are more expensive than the rest of the Red or yellow tops....

Actually we can now boast that Cub batterys are better than Deeres !! 

Duc


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*less then 3 years*

The battery on my 4600 has been replaced last summer. I bought my new one from interstate and it is not as the original one.I also replaced my positive cable.The battery post clamp was broken.Also bought that from interstate,better quality then the one from John Deere.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *hey johndeere fancy seeing you here as well !!
> I was eyeing my Cub's battery as a viable replacement if Chief
> didnt tell me about Optima group 51 yellow top battery.
> ...


Duc, just wanted to follow up and see what your comments and observations are with the Optima battery? I am thinking about replacing mine this Spring if it is still leaking. How do you like your battery so far?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Chief,

I liked my optima so much I replaced the battery in my jeep and one of my honda's - Civic , which takes the group 51 like my JD 4100....my Jeep took a 900cca red top, more than I would ever need

its got plenty of power and never needs a charge longer than 1 minute....always leave my cars & tractors on floating chargers when not in use...

Just the comfort value of no acid really gives the ease of mind.
The batteries they replaced all had that condesation around the
top, which of course would lead to damage if left untreated.

Look what you started, you turned me on to the group 51, now I'm running around replacing all my batteries !! just kidding

Duc


----------

